# Whats with inflatables?



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 3, 2014)

There must have been a convention of some sort recently because the main page has been_ blowing up _with them lately (pun VERY intended)

Here is what I mean http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14436185/

They look like they would make fun pool toys, but this is the furry community so I just have to ask. Is it a sexual thing, or just a weird furry thing.... maybe both?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 3, 2014)

There has been some people who wear inflatable clothing for sexual reasons but i really don't want to talk about that.


----------



## RatCoffee (Sep 3, 2014)

Fetish.

These are furries, the answer is always fetish.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not really sure about that myself. I wouldn't be surprised if it were something that developed from some childhood fixation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 3, 2014)

I imagine the community of people who like inflatable things is mosaic. Some of them will simply have an inexplicable fondness for the subject, while others will have a sexual interest. 

I suspect the majority have a sexual interest.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 3, 2014)

Am i the only one who read this topic out load in a Jerry Seinfeld voice?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 3, 2014)

Its the furry community of course they jack off to it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive been in this fandom for over a decade and I cant even answer this. I see them all the time on peoples balconies at cons. I think its just an interest and decoration, I dont know for sure. Ive never met anyone thats into it...at least not that I know of.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Sep 3, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Ive never met anyone thats into it...at least not that I know of.


*Cough cough*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 3, 2014)

Midnight Gear said:


> *Cough cough*


Might wanna see a doctor and get that cough checked out


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

Extensive proof that there is indeed a fetish surrounding blow-up animals:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14422079/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5433983/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5042434/ [NSFW]
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/14115713/ [blow-up valve located in heart, on buttock]
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/10950561/ [NSFW]


My pet theory? That the inflation has been spuriously interpreted as a sign of virility, as inflatability is the definitive sign of virility for the penis.


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I know tonnes of Pokemon into inflatables. Unfortunately, I know less about it than vore, though. S'fascinating to chat with 'em, all the same.

You're gonna love this, though, Fallow; a significant part of the attraction for a significant portion of the people I've talked to about it is 'popping'. For those with 'inflatable' sonas: the sound of running something wet along a balloon, for example; but mostly poking something inflatable to feel its tension, and, of course, the actual bang and whoosh of fragments flying everywhere.

Yep.


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 4, 2014)

There was a thread on /mlp/ a while back with this same thing.  They were trying to force a new fetish general for content.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

BRN said:


> Oh, I know tonnes of Pokemon into inflatables. Unfortunately, I know less about it than vore, though. S'fascinating to chat with 'em, all the same.
> 
> You're gonna love this, though, Fallow; a significant part of the attraction for a significant portion of the people I've talked to about it is 'popping'. For those with 'inflatable' sonas: the sound of running something wet along a balloon, for example; but mostly poking something inflatable to feel its tension, and, of course, *the actual bang and whoosh of fragments flying everywhere.*
> 
> Yep.



Zis is a metaphorical hrepresentation of ze male orgasm.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, squeaks are real. Where do they get them? Is there someone out there making custom inflatables? Is it something you can do without special equipment? Not that I'm interested or anything.



Fallowfox said:


> Zis is a metaphorical hrepresentation of ze male orgasm.



I would love to be able to read Freud's impressions on furries.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 4, 2014)

The general rule of thumb is that if furries are fucking obsessed about  something weirdly specific and innocuous, it's usual sexual because  furfags.



jffry890 said:


> There was a thread on /mlp/ a while back with this same thing.  They were trying to force a new fetish general for content.



Why would you go to /mlp/? That shit's literally cancer general now.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 4, 2014)

Some interesting discussion going on here...
Are the suits that they wear different from the inflatable "toys"? Do they also fuck the toys? :U


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 4, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Some interesting discussion going on here...
> Are the suits that they wear different from the inflatable "toys"? Do they also fuck the toys? :U



I'm pretty sure they're kind like fat suits. They're made of the same stuff and they can sometimes a hose in and inflate themselves (Kinda like this.) . 

Also I'm pretty sure you know the answer to the second one. *(NSFW as fuck)*


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm pretty sure they're kind like fat suits. They're made of the same stuff and they can sometimes a hose in and inflate themselves (Kinda like this.) .
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure you know the answer to the second one. *(NSFW as fuck)*



What the fuck man


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm pretty sure they're kind like fat suits. They're made of the same stuff and they can sometimes a hose in and inflate themselves (Kinda like this.) .



 I'm not touching the video, but if there was ever an image that could ruin furries for me, it would be that one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm pretty sure they're kind like fat suits. They're made of the same stuff and they can sometimes a hose in and inflate themselves (Kinda like this.) .
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure you know the answer to the second one. *(NSFW as fuck)*


Can't view, fecking ISP provider has deployed block.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought it was just a link to a picture, not to freaking X-tube. Welp, that's on my browser history now.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Tip: hover before you click.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Tip: hover before you click.



I usually do. I just got used to people just linking pictures here. XP


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 4, 2014)

That was hot, off to the pool toy store!


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 4, 2014)

This should help anyone who clicked on the link pastry was kind enough to share http://mindbleach.org/.


----------



## Misomie (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, I clicked because I'm curious about weird stuff. No eye bleach for me. However I don't like clicking on porn sites because virus risk and weird history stuff. I was on a wiki page and got a porn site popup. Ran my virus software and BAM, brand new one. Porn, not even once. XD


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Misomie said:


> Oh, I clicked because I'm curious about weird stuff. No eye bleach for me. However I don't like clicking on porn sites because virus risk and weird history stuff. I was on a wiki page and got a porn site popup. Ran my virus software and BAM, brand new one. Porn, not even once. XD



Remember: Ctrl+Shift+Delete
Use it all the time when surfing the forum.



mcjoel said:


> This should help anyone who clicked on the link pastry was kind enough to share http://mindbleach.org/.



Bookmarked, that should come in handy.


----------



## jffry890 (Sep 4, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The general rule of thumb is that if furries are fucking obsessed about  something weirdly specific and innocuous, it's usual sexual because  furfags.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you go to /mlp/? That shit's literally cancer general now.



PiE thread, Draw Thread, and the occasional original idea thread where I can drop greentext.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Am I weird for watching the video unfazed? Maybe I'm just too desensitized to see a guy humping an inflatable as horrible...mostly just sad,

...Am I weirder for thinking that having his ankles show totally kills it? Like WTF at least do it right, damn furfag. 



mcjoel said:


> This should help anyone who clicked on the link pastry was kind enough to share http://mindbleach.org/.



I had no idea this existed and I am absolute happy it does


----------



## shteev (Sep 4, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Am I weird for watching the video unfazed? Maybe I'm just too desensitized to see a guy humping an inflatable as horrible...mostly just sad,
> 
> ...Am I weirder for thinking that having his ankles show totally kills it? Like WTF at least do it right, damn furfag.



I'm unfazed, I skimmed through it and you don't even see his penis (or, at least, I didn't stick around long enough to catch it)

What made me mildly uncomfortable was, erm, his weight. I don't wanna sound mean or anything but if there's one thing that grosses me out, it's fat people.


----------



## Martin_Fax (Sep 5, 2014)

I find my self reading this and thinking that its so hypocritical of some people to say thats its clearly just a fetish....its just like people who yiff in fursuit.... when it it comes to a sexual stand point.. its the closes thing you got to the real thing...

honestly.... what would you rather see at a con or in public ? this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10993260/ or this.... http://img.ecplaza.com/my/WhZhclothing/2.jpg

or how about the toys..... http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14436022/    or this? http://img1.photographersdirect.com/img/19309/wm/pd1394087.jpg

the answer is probably more obvious then anything else.... id just take it as another great fun loving aspect of the furry fandom rather then a sexual fetish


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 5, 2014)

The closest thing you have to "the real thing"? Like real bestiality?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Martin_Fax said:


> I find my self reading this and thinking that its so hypocritical of some people to say thats its clearly just a fetish....its just like people who yiff in fursuit.... when it it comes to a sexual stand point.. its the closes thing you got to the real thing...
> 
> honestly.... what would you rather see at a con or in public ? this? http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10993260/ or this.... http://img.ecplaza.com/my/WhZhclothing/2.jpg
> 
> ...



It's both. The furry fandom has both these sorts of things in it.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 5, 2014)

Was that supposed to be a lakelurk from fallout?


----------



## Martin_Fax (Sep 5, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> The closest thing you have to "the real thing"? Like real bestiality?




youre seeing this from a human/animal aspect... do you think it be beastiality if you were your fursona and you were being yiffed by a feral dragon....

i call this having a imagination and not taking it to extreams such as beastiality... but this is getting off topic and to much metaphorical talking can be taken the wrong way... 

but just stating a point.... we are furries and we get so much flack that its nothing but a sexual fetish... it dosnt help when we get members of this fandom relating everything to a fetish them selves...


wouldnt you like to hug a big guilmon or a big dragon with out thinking of it as a fetish?

also many people who suit would argu the fact that suiting isnt a fetish...


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 5, 2014)

As Fallowfox stated, pretty much everything in the fandom can be taken as a fetish OR nothing more than a harmless interest. 
Suiting, inflatables, etc. all apply to this statement. 

There are humans beneath the fursuit. As much as some would like to believe that when they put it on they become a fantastical anthromorph, they are still a person. So when they fuck an inflatable pool toy and pretend its a real animal, that raises a red flag to me. 

When its anthro x anthro or anthro x human, thats much different.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

Martin_Fax said:


> youre seeing this from a human/animal aspect... do you think it be beastiality if you were your fursona and you were being yiffed by a feral dragon....
> 
> i call this having a imagination and not taking it to extreams such as beastiality... but this is getting off topic and to much metaphorical talking can be taken the wrong way...
> 
> ...




Most of the commentators in this thread have acknowledged that there is a sexual side to inflation and inflatables, not said that it's _all_ sexual. 

I wouldn't really want to hug a dragon at all, sexual or not, but I digress.




monochromatic-dragon said:


> when they fuck an inflatable pool toy and  pretend its a real animal, that raises a red flag to me.
> 
> When its anthro x anthro or anthro x human, thats much different.




I've gotta be honest I don't really care if someone has a merry shag with a balloon.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2014)

...is this surprising, though?

Anything can be sexual. Anything. 

We've already established that there is a fan base for citrus-based fetishes. 

If it has a hole or is visually appears to look like a phallis/orifice, it's fuckable. 

Nothing is safe.


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...is this surprising, though?
> 
> Anything can be sexual. Anything.
> 
> ...



I've installed rockets to the side of my car and I'm off into space. Bye! :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

shteev said:


> I've installed rockets to the side of my car and I'm off into space. Bye! :v



Install those rockets in your bum and you have a new fetish.


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Install those rockets in your bum and you have a new fetish.



What was that? I can't hear you in space


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 5, 2014)

shteev said:


> What was that? I can't hear you in space



In space nobody can here the erogenous throbbing roar of your rectal thrusters.


----------



## shteev (Sep 5, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> In space nobody can here the erogenous throbbing roar of your rectal thrusters.



*throbbing sound garbles response about inability to hear*


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Sep 5, 2014)

This thread has taken a turn for the worst better


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 5, 2014)

shteev said:


> *throbbing sound garbles response about inability to hear*



Space: The ignorance-is-bliss frontier


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not even sure what I've been reading here... I think I lost a couple IQ points! :v


----------



## shteev (Sep 6, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> I'm not even sure what I've been reading here... I think I lost a couple IQ points! :v



You'll lose more when I knock ya upside the head for being a meanie :v


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Install those rockets in your bum and you have a new fetish.



Don't give em any ideas. Tomarrow loads of it will uploaded to the FA gallery. The 'Diaper furry smelling it's own feces' trend currently on the gallery isn't bad enough. I wish FA had the option for blacklist tags.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 6, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> Don't give em any ideas. Tomarrow loads of it will uploaded to the FA gallery. The 'Diaper furry smelling it's own feces' trend currently on the gallery isn't bad enough. I wish FA had the option for blacklist tags.



Rectal rockets have already been done

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13896490/ [NSFW]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11492035/ [NSFW..Just, what?]


----------



## Sar (Sep 7, 2014)

Seems the same kind of shit as any other meeting related to specific objects. Some people either want to make and discuss that they are a cool thing and some want to rip dicks off over it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 7, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Rectal rockets have already been done
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13896490/ [NSFW]
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11492035/ [NSFW..Just, what?]



So why does the plane have what appears to be a dolphin dick? Are planes and dolphins somehow related in this horrifying universe?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

That you even know what a dolphin's dick is supposed to look like.... Oh the things this fandom does to people...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So why does the plane have what appears to be a dolphin dick? Are planes and dolphins somehow related in this horrifying universe?



I don't know. The content is too esoteric to posit any meaningful explanation and I am frankly reluctant to consider it furry at all. I simply couldn't find enough rocket up the ass material because the search results were swamped with rocket raccoon, so I had to refine my search to include jet engines.


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Rectal rockets have already been done
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/full/13896490/ [NSFW]
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11492035/ [NSFW..Just, what?]



lol. I'm too afraid to check out the links.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 8, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> lol. I'm too afraid to check out the links.



Dooooo it! What's the worst that could happen?


----------

